# Obsessed?



## pixthor (Jul 10, 2009)

NOTE: Please do not take this as a troll thread, and/or post.


Do you think some people are obsessed with fursuits? Do you think people spend too much money on a fur suit? 1K-1.3K? Dang, lol I never knew someone would pay that much for a suit. Is it really worth the money?


----------



## Takun (Jul 10, 2009)

If you have fun doing it, who cares?

I mean that's a lot for one item, but not really *a lot*.

Save up money from work for over a year.  You can easily budget in $100 a month for a year.  Just like anything it takes patience.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 10, 2009)

I have better things to spend that much money on, but if they can afford it, to each his own.


----------



## SideSwipe (Jul 10, 2009)

If you enjoy it, then happiness has no price. Plus, if You're spending that much money on a suit, you're probably buying it from ScribbleFox, Mixed Candy or Fur Happens. With one of those suits and how much popularity they have, it's almost like insta-fame. I just know that if I had the money, I'd buy one <3 but I'm very much content with my own building capabilities and soon I'll have that kind of well known-ness for meh skillz!! But never get so over priced


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 10, 2009)

does one really need to spend money on fancy rims for their truck? or rig the suspension to make it jump/lift?
or spend $400 on a fish for a home aquarium http://www.marinecenter.com/fish/tangs/unicorntang/

all hobbies have aspects to them that cost a lot and fursuits are part of the furry fandom hobby

i for one do not see the joy in fancy rims on a truck and i am in the aquarium hobby but still would never fork over more than $50 for a fish and even then it has to be a really neat fish (i ahve a fancy shrimp that cost me $40, cool as hell though and i love the little buggar)


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 10, 2009)

It's a hobby. People spend thousands of dollars on building computers, ricing out cars, collecting things, etc.

Just because something costs money doesn't mean you have to be obsessed to own it.


----------



## Shino (Jul 10, 2009)

Yeah, I'm probably obsessed with my fursuit, but considering all the other, less benign things I could be obsessed with, I think I'm fairly well off. Besides, a fursuit is a one-time purchase, you're not continously sinking money into it (like car mods, collecting, computers, etc), and I saved up for a _long_ time to be able to afford it.

Besides, it's comfy as hell.


----------



## BadgerBadgerBadger (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm obsessed, very obsessed, which sucks, because I don't have anywhere near as much money as I'd like to buy fursuits, I want so many XD; Mostly cosplay suits for anie conventions.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 11, 2009)

Some people can be obsessed but what of it? Some people spend thousands on art collections, stamp collections, rock collections...ect. Spending money on fursuits is no different.


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Jul 11, 2009)

pixthor said:


> NOTE: Please do not take this as a troll thread, and/or post.
> 
> 
> Do you think some people are obsessed with fursuits? Do you think people spend too much money on a fur suit? 1K-1.3K? Dang, lol I never knew someone would pay that much for a suit. Is it really worth the money?



Meh its just like people who drop that kind of money on cars and such.

Blah its there money and life, if it makes them happy so be it.


----------



## DjSielwolf (Jul 11, 2009)

iv been doing my own estimate for fursuit, and its like 3,500$ witch is fine becuase i have 2,000$ of it.. i belive, and if i win money i put it to it. My mother dosnt know i have 2,000$ lol she'd take it becuase im not 18 >.>
here are my size measurments and shit for my suit ._.

arm length - 26inches
leg inseam- 33-inches
foot size - 14 (eu-48)
head measure- 7.5
waist- 38
weight - 230lb
height - 6'2

suit- toon/balanced
species-Grey Wolf
tail-Wolf/dog
eyes-toony
jaw-toony
teth-toony
feet-dog 
paws(glove)- 4 finger

TOTAL coast my friend said is about 3,500$  idk if im obbsesd >.>


----------



## pixthor (Jul 11, 2009)

DjSielwolf said:


> iv been doing my own estimate for fursuit, and its like 3,500$ witch is fine becuase i have 2,000$ of it..  i belive, and if i win money i put it to it.  My mother dosnt know i have 2,000$ lol she'd take it becuase im not 18 >.>
> here are my size measurments and shit for my suit ._.
> 
> arm length - 40inches
> ...


Wow. How the hell did you get that kind of money? I wish I had that kind of money. If I had that money I would use it on a realistic fursuit.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 11, 2009)

DjSielwolf said:


> TOTAL coast my friend said is about 3,500$  idk if im obbsesd >.>



3,500$? The fuck? Does it come with golden teeth or a handjob? Jesus. I know fursuits are expensive, but holy shit, 3.5K?


----------



## DjSielwolf (Jul 12, 2009)

yes im getting the ice cube special


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 12, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> 3,500$? The fuck? Does it come with golden teeth or a handjob? Jesus. I know fursuits are expensive, but holy shit, 3.5K?



dude who charges that much? i know some makers are in the $2000 range but damn.

this is my most expesnive commission yet and it was $2200 and its a super realistic quadsuit/feral suit which is way more complex than a normal fursuit http://www.beastcub.com/apps/photos/photo?photoid=43898232 
and even then my most expensive biped was this at $1800 http://www.beastcub.com/apps/photos/album?albumid=5687852


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 12, 2009)

pixthor said:


> Wow. How the hell did you get that kind of money? I wish I had that kind of money. If I had that money I would use it on a realistic fursuit.



Seconding this, how the fuck did you get that money? You must be a high end trick or dealing drugs. Which is it?

I wouldn't spend more then 2K on a suit. I don't see what you could get that'd cost that much.


VVVVV Damn, you really know your stuff. I regret not knowing about you before I got mine commisioned in May. :/


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 12, 2009)

daREALnakkers said:


> Seconding this, how the fuck did you get that money? You must be a high end trick or dealing drugs. Which is it?
> 
> I wouldn't spend more then 2K on a suit. I don't see what you could get that'd cost that much.



the only way i can see it costing so much more is if it is made of the super stretchy fur from national fiber tech as i just bought some half inch white $10 a SQUARE FOOT on sale! (i needed it to cover the moving joints i do on quadsuit arm stilts) 
their furs average $40 a square foot so for a fullsuit that would add up fast, but the result would be a super tight form fitting fursuit without compromizing movement (most fakes furs do not stretch...)


----------



## TheAlter (Jul 12, 2009)

Obsessed? Uhm.. Yeah well.. I aint got a fursuit, but im pretty obsessed by commision beastcub for a partial/halfsuit. Im just waiting atm to get the money in.. 

Kinda sucks waiting for money.. And I think my budget will land around 850-900 dollars in totalt when I got everything down..


----------



## pixthor (Jul 12, 2009)

I have never heard of anyone paying for a fursuit that costs about 2K.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 12, 2009)

I think it would be hard to become "obsessed" over fursuiting, seeing being even the most basic fursuiter is so much time and money-consuming.

Or perhaps they're all already obsessed


----------



## Beta Link (Jul 12, 2009)

3.5 thousand for a fursuit? Damn! I took a look at Beastcub's site, and I'm estimating it'll cost around 800 - 1,000 to get a halfsuit, and I thought _that_ was a lot! 

Anyway, on topic, I don't think anyone's really _that_ obsessed with fursuiting. After all, you only need to buy a fursuit once, except if you want more than one, which I don't think is really necessary. And then getting maintenance done on it every year or so is probably fairly cheap.


----------



## emoral (Jul 12, 2009)

Beastcub said:


> dude who charges that much? i know some makers are in the $2000 range but damn.
> 
> this is my most expesnive commission yet and it was $2200 and its a super realistic quadsuit/feral suit which is way more complex than a normal fursuit http://www.beastcub.com/apps/photos/photo?photoid=43898232
> and even then my most expensive biped was this at $1800 http://www.beastcub.com/apps/photos/album?albumid=5687852



omfg!!! the first link, the first link!! that's a red wolf i swear thats a red wolf it's what i want, how much did you say that would cost, omfg i can't believe you shown the one i want, it looks a bit small though obviously bigger =D

I can only dream about having that suit for now


----------



## Shino (Jul 12, 2009)

.........................

Uh, dude, take some sedatives or something. You're creeping me out.
Anywho, as an owner of one of Beastcub's suits, I can say she does awesome work, but if you want one of her quadsuits, it's going to take a lot of time and money. 


Also, in response to the location in your profile, moving to the US ain't going to help you integrate with the furry culture.

(You know, when you read his post without the quote, it reads "Re: Obsessed?" "OMFG!!! The first link! The first link!!". Funny.)


----------



## pixthor (Jul 12, 2009)

Shino said:


> .........................
> (You know, when you read his post without the quote, it reads "Re: Obsessed?" "OMFG!!! The first link! The first link!!". Funny.)


Agreed. lol, that just tells me how obsessed people can get with those suits.


----------



## Kesslan (Jul 12, 2009)

I dunno that one has to call it an obession. At least with the suits themselves. I'm dropping about 5k USD possibly more on mine. What was seen at AC was the unfinished fursuit without the armor, cooling vest and other props to go with it. 

Is it alot of money? Yes. But if I'm obsessed with anything, it's getting quality well made items. And you cant get a suit made the way I like for much less than that short of building it yourself and.. well.. I lack the ability and time to build a suit the way I want it to. So I have to pay some one else.

I also tend to keep things for a long time and so drop more for things that will last. 3-4k on a new computer every few years becuase with a few minor upgrades I can still play all the video games I want etc no problem so on and so forth (My last computer lasted almost 5 years as a gaming machine with only a few upgrades such as RAM, video card etc)

It's certainly also no more expensive than other hobbies I've taken up. I only got into playing Airsoft a while back but i've alreayd put in about 3500 into gear and guns. I greatly enjoy it so I figgure it's worth the investment.

Part of it though I suppose has more to do with the fact that I've already twice in my life thought I was about to die, and spent approrpiate time in the hospital recovering from it. So I figgure life's too short not to enjoy and so I work my budget out (or credit line/card as the case may be) to things I can handle and pay off over time.

And hell I'm far from rich, I've only been over the poverty line once in my life as far as yearly income has been concerned.

Money itself is not really an indicator of obsession I'd argue. It's really what you do with what your buying. I certainly dont intent to be suiting 24/7 or anything of the like. I do intend to make good use of it at conventions and maybe a few other events. But outside of that it wont come out much.


----------



## Itsuya (Jul 12, 2009)

I'd say it's really easy to be obsessed with them especially if you have the money and you love em. For example, I have a really well paying job now so I'm taking more and more interest into fursuits and have a few commissions out there. :3 I think they're awesome and its like someone else said, every hobby has stuff that costs more. For this hobby we have fursuits. I'm for sure obsessed with em though.


----------



## Sandra-Kim (Oct 10, 2009)

when i was 23 one year ago i wear more fursuits than normal clothing beacuse i am a prof preformer, so at work in a theme park there works also at that moment a two profesional clowns , who live 24/7 theyr livestyle as clown , we talk a lot about it and i was telling that i on taht moment wear more my fur suits than clothing, they say to me why give you it nota try to live your live 24/7dressed up as a furry i say i will try it for a weak, and i must say that was a great experiance taht week, so there came another week and an other week and now at this moment i dressed almost one year as a fulltime furry, 3 months ago i throw all my clothens away and replaced them with fursuits.

Sandra-kim


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 10, 2009)

If you think spending $1,000 on a fursuit is extreme, you should see how much my fiance spends on Magic the Gathering cards... lol


----------



## Geek (Oct 10, 2009)

I am more obsessed on fancy computers then i am with fursuits:


----------



## feathery (Oct 10, 2009)

Im spending roughly 1k and i don't think thats bad.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 10, 2009)

the_donut_master said:


> If you think spending $1,000 on a fursuit is extreme, you should see how much my fiance spends on Magic the Gathering cards... lol


 
It's only card game worth playing. Seriously, fuck Vegas.


ANYWAY, if people can spend thousands on their ponsy ponies or fishing equipment, fursuiters shouldn't get stick (for that one reason, anyway...)

My partial cost hundreds, but at least people are careful with it out of terror of damaging it.


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 10, 2009)

I totally agree. If that is what you are into, it is worth it!


----------



## ScrapeGoat (Oct 10, 2009)

Goat's opinion here:

Fursuiting is no more expensive than any other 'hobby'.  Actually, it's a hell of a lot LESS expensive than many-  Been to any antique car shows?   How about skydiving? Mountaineering, paintball (a full rig with camo's/pro level gun/mask/accessories can easily run into the thousands, not to mention a hundred bucks worth of ammo shot in a day).  How about equine show jumping?  Gonna spend at LEAST $10 grand on an entry level jumper horse... and a good saddle is an easy $2,000. 

At least with suiting you don't necessarily have to pay a lot of money to get to a place that you can enjoy your hobby.  And once you've made the initial investment the upkeep and recurring costs are very minimal.

I don't know about you but if I was really into Scuba I'd have to travel a thousand miles in any direction just to get to some ocean to dive in. 

I've personally spent over $8K(!) on a suit... one that I built myself so there was no other overhead.  Now, before you throw up, realize that half the cost was for a set of very custom, very expensive jackleg prosthetics that came from a guy who builds them for Hollywood FX companies.  I didn't WANT to pay $4K for them, but that was the cost to get into the game and get the effect I wanted as I intended to compete with it in high-level masquerade competition (which I did, and I've won a good few shows with it)

I could probably have built the legs myself, but I have no ability to work in carbon fiber and aluminum, and the cost to set up a shop and acquire all the necessary tools would have been even higher, plus I was on a tight timetable so I'm ahead of the game in that respect.  And, the legs only weigh 7 pounds each so I was paying for the lightness and relative comfort they provided.  Nice thing is I can always use them again on another project if I choose. 

Again, it's all in what you want to do and what you want to spend.  Hobbies are by and large ass-pensive things, no matter what they are.


----------



## feathery (Oct 10, 2009)

the_donut_master said:


> I totally agree. If that is what you are into, it is worth it!



I could not agree more! Except if what your into per-say is explosives D:


----------



## Adalia (Oct 10, 2009)

Uhm yes nothing too violent, it breaks standard morals I think.  I also agree. I'm working towards my goal money so that I can spend a little more freely when I actually commision for my partial suit.


----------



## feathery (Oct 10, 2009)

Adalia said:


> Uhm yes nothing too violent, it breaks standard morals I think.  I also agree. I'm working towards my goal money so that I can spend a little more freely when I actually commision for my partial suit.



Have you ever got a full suit done? Or you just do partial parts?


----------



## feathery (Oct 10, 2009)

Geek said:


> I am more obsessed on fancy computers then i am with fursuits:



My windows 95 rules all !!


----------

